# Heel Work, comments welcome :)



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

First off, for the life of me, I can't figure out how to embed a video from youtube. Hope its ok to share a link...I'm a techno-dummy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV6LgIj7laU&feature=youtu.be






Hi there! I've tried to crack down and video more of my training sessions. I'm only able to work with a trainer every 6-8 weeks as there are no classes in my area. I found a few things that I need to STOP doing, like walking into my dog, lol. 

I would love some feedback from those more wise and experienced than me! We are working hard and appreciate all comments. 

This is my Nov. A dog, we are having a blast with obedience. Thinking about going for a CD this spring...we'll see if I don't chicken out first!

(You might notice he is a lab mix... I LOVE this golden site b/c of the obedience/agility information, I read here every day! Much better than many sites, so hope its ok to stay awhile  )


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just popped in to say I'm not ignoring your post, I just can't watch youtube at work! I know that is the case for some others on here too. I know it can be nerve wracking when you post a video and you're waiting on replies, so just wanted to let you know I'll watch tonight!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

COOL! You guys make a GREAT team!

A few comments :

Practice somewhere where there are lines on the floor so you can walk straight. He has a tendency to heel too WIDE and/or flare his butt out. It was much better when you walked in a straight line, but it is his tendency. Then again my dog heels all over my leg so maybe I'm just used to that. 
He needs work on his turns both left and right. Left turns he's not working his rear at all, he's basically standing still letting you do all the work as you walk around him. Work on "GET IN" / pot work.
On the right turns/about turns he is lagging, need to build more drive through those right turns.
I'm not crazy about your finish. It was slow and he is leaning out away from you. Make sure when you reward him in heel position he is straight and not leaning away or too wide.
Overall I love the attitudes on both of you -- fun to watch and engaging! Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

me too... I can't view the video's until later tonight.. can't wait to see.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

First off, I love the way you maintain your rhythm while heeling - I can almost hear my metronome LOL.

He at times does go a bit wide but this will probably lessen when you walk a straight line. For instance - around the 2 minute mark you had an about turn followed by a fast; watching the rafter thingee in front of you, he was going straight while you were veering away to the right. Your team is making small mistakes, but honestly I thought you both are doing a very good job; nice attitude and I only saw his lose attention once - during the signal for a finish (2:35 ish) I thought he was hoping you had tossed food 

And I love your transition to the slow !! Video taping does let you see where you are at for sure - and I think you're doing wonderful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't even see this earlier. And I peep in time and again at work (though I can't watch videos either). 

I agree with the others about his rear needing to tuck in a bit more. I know you don't want to use excuses, but that was the only big-dogism that I saw. His movement is GORGEOUS and he looked very controlled. It's NICE to see a big dog who isn't forging or lagging during the straightaway.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys are very cute together! You look great, you have all the major pieces there, now it is just about fine tuning the tiny stuff. I'd work on getting the rear in, which will involve figuring out why it's out in the first place. Most dogs go rear out because their heads are cranked in to the right. Work on straitening out the head and the rear comes back in.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thankyou for all of the advice! This is so helpful to have people point things out that I missed...now I can fix them! We do have the pieces...now I'm just trying to put it all together. Tough stuff!

Jeez... the more I watch this video, the more I cringe at my inability to walk in a straight line. My poor dog! 

We started working static left turns tonight. We do lots of brick work, but for what ever reason, he has always been a bit "sticky" getting that rear in. Its much better than it used to be, but definitely room to improve. He is a BIG dog so I think its a bit harder for him than most...but we will work on it more! I'd really like for him to swing the butt in fast on turns, which he can do on a brick. Now to build it into heel....

Jodie, I think you are right in that his head is cranked. I didn't ask for this, its just the position he gave me. How should I go about straightening him out? I've seen a lot of work done with a focal point, should I do that? Or should I lure the better position for a while? I'm a bit overwhelmed at the thought of fixing the position, but maybe it won't be a big deal. 

Anney, you mentioned that the finishes are slow. Do you mean one specifically or all of them? (I know there are only a couple in the video). Not excuses, but he's a big dog (27") and is pretty methodical about his movements. His finishes are consistent, but not always quick. I'll work on that. 

I'm also noticing a small lag on right turns/abouts. I think part of this is my (lack of) footwork. I'm trying but I don't think I'm super consistent. When I'm clear, he follows much better (Duh!). I need to practice heeling and walking without him!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This is what I've found to work for left turns:

leash behind back held in right hand, treat in left hand. Use the treat to turn the head out away from you, while pulling in on the leash. As the head turns away from you, the rear should turn in. Actually teach the dog to move his rear all the way in, way past what he would do when actually heeling, so that his rear is behind your right leg. Start this stationary, and when he has it stationary do it while heeling but freeze one step into the left turn so he can get that butt all the way over behind your right leg. Do a lot of that, and when you do real left turns the movement will be great 

If you can watch Jan Demello's Cruise Control for Power Heeling DVD, it covers some good basics on teaching the dog to cue off your shoulder for turns.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> This is what I've found to work for left turns:
> 
> leash behind back held in right hand, treat in left hand. Use the treat to turn the head out away from you, while pulling in on the leash. As the head turns away from you, the rear should turn in. Actually teach the dog to move his rear all the way in, way past what he would do when actually heeling, so that his rear is behind your right leg. Start this stationary, and when he has it stationary do it while heeling but freeze one step into the left turn so he can get that butt all the way over behind your right leg. Do a lot of that, and when you do real left turns the movement will be great
> 
> If you can watch Jan Demello's Cruise Control for Power Heeling DVD, it covers some good basics on teaching the dog to cue off your shoulder for turns.


Thanks! I've started doing this and I think it is helping. I've also done some stationary turns with an exaggerated head cue (like on the Micheal Ellis heeling dvd) just to get him moving a bit sharper when I look to the left. Now we just need to build some muscle memory and we'll have it!

Also, anyone have ideas to get dogs driving through about turns? I think he is with me for most of the turn and falls behind right as I step out in the new direction. Right now, I'm having him jump up into a touch as we come around... alternating with just taking off running after an about. Any other suggestions?


----------

